# Saab and BMW to build 9-2?



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

A fresh start and now a fresh partner? Insiders at Saab have hinted that the firm will link up with BMW to build the new Audi A1-rivalling 9-2. Plus, new boss Victor Muller has confirmed the Swedish brand will make a stylish coupé based on the 9-3.

Muller remained tight lipped about the link-up during an exclusive interview with Auto Express, but did say Saab was looking to share technology. "We could build the 9-2 on our own, but that wouldn't make sense," he said. "Thanks to the crisis in the industry, everyone is willing to share everything. So Spyker couldn't have bought Saab at a better time."

The firm is likely to tap into BMW's planned joint project with PSA Peugeot Citroen to produce a front-wheel-drive chassis - this will underpin the next MINI and a version of the new 1-Series. Given Saab's front-wheel-drive history, the sports-focused platform is a good fit.

An Italian designer has created a series of images of the car, guided by the Saab 91 Petition and Support Group. It campaigns on Facebook for the firm to build a small, high-volume-selling model, which it confusingly refers to as the 9-1.

Fabio Ferrante's pictures show how the MINI rival could get an aggressive look. Engines are likely to be small-capacity turbos. Muller believes the 9-2 will be a 'halo model' - drawing customers to other cars in the range. "Saab used to own this sector," he said. "We need to reclaim it."

Muller also revealed the firm's next major project will be inspired by 1966's Sonett sports car. The two-seater coupé will be based on the 9-3, he said, "but more sporting than anything before and with a unique feel". Nearer to production is a new 9-5 estate. The previous load carrier proved a big hit.

_Source - http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/news/autoexpressnews/254998/saab_bmw_to_build_92.html_


----------



## soccerpapa (May 13, 2006)

That looks like mini cooper's brother, eh?


----------



## Coconutpete (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah seriously ... they should rename it the "Mini Saaber"


----------



## dlmpsy (Sep 29, 2005)

"Stylish" isn't what I think when I look at the picture. However, I hope SAAB gets back on their feet.


----------



## BMW318i_E36 (Mar 18, 2006)

well, first thing good that has happend is they are not owned by GM anymore.


----------



## JS154 (Aug 6, 2009)

That's sacrilege. 

Everyone knows that SAAB stands for Sure Ain't A Bmw.


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

Saab was on the market for a couple of yrs and last I heard they went under water after a French firm said "no thanks" (Fiat?).


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

dalekressin said:


> Saab was on the market for a couple of yrs and last I heard they went under water after a French firm said "no thanks" (Fiat?).


They were sold to Spyker. BMW is making engines for SAAB now.


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

Patrick said:


> They were sold to Spyker. BMW is making engines for SAAB now.


Where is Spyker?:dunno:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

dalekressin said:


> Where is Spyker?:dunno:


Svenska Aeroplan Aktiebolaget (SAAB) is now owned by Spyker NV, which is from the Netherlands.


----------



## didymos (Mar 6, 2010)

I lean toward the opinion that Saab will disappear from the market. I think GM just tarnished the brand.

http://finance.yahoo.com/family-hom...lYwN3ZWVrZW5kRWRpdGlvbgRzbGsDMTBicmFuZHN0aGF0


----------



## mr_clueless (Nov 13, 2009)

Eventually, just like computers, all cars will be made with the same parts. The difference will be in the software.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

mr_clueless said:


> Eventually, just like computers, all cars will be made with the same parts. The difference will be in the software.


Except for a few parts, we're pretty close there now. About the only parts that are made by the manufacturers themselves are the sheet metal and engines, and even engines are often shared across company (not just division) lines.


----------



## VirtuousWolf (Jul 21, 2011)

I used to be really really into saab, but I have to say this is a horrible idea. It's going to be like another 9-2x. The saaburu as some people call it was a wrx combined with a saab 9-3. No one really liked it.... 

Saab needs to go back to making cool car's like the viggen or the newer Turbo X, even though it's all gm'ed up 

I got rid of my 9-5 for this bimmer and lets just say I'm happy I'm on this team, I just wish there were more tuning options for the 330i  

:angel:


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

It is unlikely that Saab will be building the 9-2 or any other cars. Last week, Saab applied for Bankruptcy protection again.

They haven't assembled any cars since April and the workers haven't been paid in months. They simply aren't selling nearly enough cars to keep production going.

While there is the distant possibility of a rescue from a Chinese investor, two unions have requested that Saab Auto be put into liquidation to pay back wages.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-14883512


----------



## VirtuousWolf (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow and a couple of years ago it was my dream to work for them


----------

